# Happy Thanksgiving



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2012)

From Wood Barter to you and your loved ones have a safe and happy thanksgiving!

:eatham:


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. May your day be full of wonderful company and food. Be careful and be safe if you are traveling...........


----------



## healeydays (Nov 21, 2012)

Same here, Happy Thanksgiving to one and all. Give those friends and family that extra hug because you don't know what tomorrow will bring...

Also, head into your workshops Friday cause you really would rather be doing that than shopping on one of the craziest days of the year...


----------



## DKMD (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! Sometimes, I need to remind myself just how fortunate I am and thankful I should be. Take burls, for instance... I'm really thankful for burls! My wife and kids... And burls!


----------



## drycreek (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## DomInick (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving to all as well.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 21, 2012)

I hope all of my American friends have a happy Thanksgiving. Enjoy my friends.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 21, 2012)

happy thanksgiveing all  one day off  back to work friday and saturday deadlines hospitals dont take breaks :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: duck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone ! May the wind at your back always be your own


----------



## phinds (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy turkey all ...

(well, OK, I guess that's "except for the turkey")

Personally, I'm a carnivore and I plan on eating a good chunk of one of them and then laying around burping for several hours.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! Have to give thanks to friends, family, and of course trees


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 21, 2012)

phinds said:


> Happy turkey all ...
> 
> (well, OK, I guess that's "except for the turkey")
> 
> Personally, I'm a carnivore and I plan on eating a good chunk of one of them and then laying around burping for several hours.


I plan to strap on the feed bag and chow down!......... And then eat some more,........ then pie's, I'm goin for a food coma!  Happy thanks giving to all!


----------



## conchwood (Nov 21, 2012)

Wish everyone a safe and happy thanksgiving with plenty food, drink, friends, and wood to whittle with.


----------



## Mizer (Nov 22, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I hope all of my American friends have a happy Thanksgiving. Enjoy my friends.


One of the things we are thankful for is that we have good neighbors. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## JMC (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm thankful for family, freinds, and those I don't even know that make it possible.
"HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL"


----------



## conchwood (Nov 22, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> We are going to two yep count them two diners today. I am making a caramel Apple cheese cake this morning too. Mmmmmmm happy thanksgiving to all.



Dang,
I may have to go by again.


----------



## BarbS (Nov 22, 2012)

A lull here before the onslaught. Sitting with feet up. 
Happy Thanksgiving, Everyone!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thankgsgiving all!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2012)

BarbS said:


> A lull here before the onslaught. Sitting with feet up.
> Happy Thanksgiving, Everyone!



Same here-relaxing before the crowd shows up -then it will be the pedal to the metal until PA and MA run out of gas. Have fun all.....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2012)

A few pics of the fam.
Time to chow! My fovorite holiday! 
[attachment=13827]
[attachment=13828]
[attachment=13829]
[attachment=13830]
[attachment=13831]
Now I'm just chilling and thinkin bout PIE!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2012)

That is not fair Greg- you have ate and all I have had is the wonderful smells-probably 2 hours til dinner- Hell I could starve to death. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> That is not fair Greg- you have ate and all I have had is the wonderful smells-probably 2 hours til dinner- Hell I could starve to death. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


LOL I'm still eating! Pumpkin pie with whip cream! Yum! Blueberry next.


----------



## conchwood (Nov 22, 2012)

conchwood said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > We are going to two yep count them two diners today. I am making a caramel Apple cheese cake this morning too. Mmmmmmm happy thanksgiving to all.
> ...



Well I replaced 3 doors my grandaughter chewed through daughters appartment and it's now 6:45 with everything I forgot, still had enough onboard to get job done although did borrow a router and bought a bit for it. 
Tomorrow I'll pack tools back up too dark now and I'm whopped. We are getting ready to eat, gals been cooking all afternoon, havn't gotten orders whether or not I go home tomorrow or not, may have to stop by Rebuilds for some of that caramel Apple cheese cake sounds delicious and I don't think I've ever had anything like that. Hope everyone has had a GREAT Thanksgiving.


----------



## conchwood (Nov 22, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> A few pics of the fam.
> Time to chow! My fovorite holiday!
> 
> 
> ...



That is one HUNGRY looking family, Hope the lights don't go out or granpaws
hand is gonna have a bunch of forks stuck in it.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 22, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> A few pics of the fam.
> Time to chow! My fovorite holiday!
> 
> 
> ...



great looking kin folk greg  duck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 22, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > A few pics of the fam.
> ...


Thanks duck, that's the wifes side, mines all gone, except a sis in nyny and a sis in va, last I heard my brother was in az.


----------



## TimR (Nov 22, 2012)

Likewise out to the WB family...Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2012)

The bird or myself-which is more stuffed???????


----------



## conchwood (Nov 22, 2012)

Well I replaced 3 doors my grandaughter chewed through
[/quote]

Um :wtf1: please tell us more.

Cheese cake is gone there may be some stuck to the spring pan but I ain't sleeping yet.
[/quote]

Granddaughter didn't like being left alone and locked out of bedrooms so chewed through 3 doors and I was supposed to come up and replace them months ago but was too busy in KW. Went to Home Dummy and found 2 in damaged bin, got them marked down $10 each. Forgot to pack Router but was able to borrow one and bought a mortice bit which I needed anyway and spent afternoon replacing doors while gals cooked, just hope she doesn't do it again after we leave. [attachment=13838][attachment=13839]


----------

